# Grizzly Bandsaw GO513X2



## Deltaone (Jul 20, 2013)

I bought this bandsaw new and have used it for about a week now resawing some lumber. I have resawed 10 inch wide hickory and the saw just cuts thru it like butter.

The only small quirks was the plastic table insert was 1/16 proud of the table, which I just hand sanded flush. And I think the plastic turn cranks are kind a cheap, I'm going to replace with steel cranks.

It is a well made saw, runs smoothly (did the nickel on edge test) it passed with flying colors.

If you do a lot of resawing with a bandsaw; Get a bandsaw with a 2hp motor.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Congratulations! What's the width of the blade you're using for resawing?


----------



## Deltaone (Jul 20, 2013)

I am currently using the Timber Wolf 3/4 X 2-3 VARI PC .025" blade (40.25 dollars shipped). It is a fairly stiff blade and will leave slight saw cut marks on the wood. That doesn't bother because I plane the lumber.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

Great choice! I have the same model, and yes it's nice to have that hp to resaw thru tough timber!
Have you heard of this blade? http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/woodslicer-resaw-bandsaw-blades.aspx I started using it after several folks here commented on how great of a blade they make. I use Timberwolf for most other applications. Anyway, nice saw!


----------

